
Delta workers seeking to unionize say they are 'under siege' by management - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/12/delta-workers-pro-union-report-threats-management
======
PenguinCoder
>Avery has filed a complaint for wrongful termination with the National
Mediation Board . A Delta spokesperson told the Guardian: “Ms Avery’s position
on unionization had nothing to do with our decision to end her employment. She
was terminated after refusing to comply with Delta’s conflict of interest
policy.”

Yeah, I wonder what the conflict of interest is here.

------
aurizon
These union organisers want jobs in the union they want elected so they can
steal members money(indirectly by hiring friends, family, other union members
etc). I am constantly amazed at how companies they get unionised end up with
fewer jobs, and the companies get less profitable as well - they call it a
lose-lose scenario. Russian hackers behind it no doubt...

~~~
deogeo
> and the companies get less profitable as well

Imagine how high profits could be if they didn't have to pay a wage at all!

~~~
aurizon
Lincoln eliminated that. When unions kill car companies and set up the scenes
for Japanese, Korean and European car companies to decimate USA car sales. The
strikes forced a high degree of automation on US car makers = 75% of jobs gone
over 40 years. Japanese, Korean and Eurpoean car makers delevloped huge RoRo
car carriers ([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roll-on/roll-
off](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roll-on/roll-off)). In 1960 cars were
lloaded by cranes on slings and 10% had damage and each one took an hour os so
to load/unload. The RoRo were built like parking lots. Drive the car down the
long ramps on 7-10 levels, 5-10 cars wide. Park the car and go for the next
car on foot while a rigger tightens chains to hooks on the car. Now you know
what those hooks are for - RoRo loading. A ship could be loaded in a day, and
unloaded as there were many drivers and ramps going at the same time. Unions
killed US car industry, it is true. They struggle on byautomating and
eliminating jobs and fasteners etc. Often woder why things are not repaired
any more? Automation in assembly eliminated screws = now welded or rivetted =
no repairs possible. They hate Tesla and want the unions to ruin Tesla so they
can force their lame electric cars on you. American electrics have failed
because the car makers built in huge dealer work potential. Ever wonder why
Tesla has no dealers? Electric cars do not need dealers. Do you have a toaster
dealer? Take in your toaster every few months for service etc. The whole car
industry will be wrong out like a chickens neck by electric cars as allmost
all dealer work will be gone. No engine work - electric motors run 1 million
miles. No mufflers at all, brakes last 5 times as long, tires can lasy 500,000
miles if made with urethane etc. on and on. Tesla is your greatest friend.
Conventional Car makers are spending millions in bribes to kill Tesla via
crooked politicians....(yes, I mean paper bags of cash - the political
donations by cheques are small and are within the legal limits)

~~~
sneakernets
I'm glad to see anti-union rhetoric hasn't really evolved in 40 years.

Strikes didn't "force" automation, the market did. Consumers did.

The reason why the US car industry really died is that the US car industry
_refused_ to compete, getting Congress in their pockets to ban their
competition instead. So blaming unions while designing four-wheeled boats that
got 15 MPG downhill, then legislating yourself to be the only choice... is
hilarious! It's also against the entire spirit of the free market.

~~~
britch
If I understand you correctly you're saying American car manufacturers were
speaking out of both sides of their mouth.

"Free market" when it comes to labor.

"Necessary protections" when it comes to international competition.

